# Warning this video may make you...



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

The link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Type this into the search engine:

Horse Falls & Mishaps #2 by belle441

Yes I do realize that there are a lot of similar videos out there. Please do not post another video in this thread, I had that happen already. Don't mean to be rude but its about this video not some other video.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When I look at the these I always laugh, because of them are just hilarious. The way, the speed and the elegant way some of these riders fall really should get an award!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

That's some scary stuff.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We had a rodeo last night and the rodeo queen was a freshman. Well, after her barrel race he horse did a sharp turn then stopped. The freshman landed right on her bum and then she started crying. It looked like it hurt - but not enough to cry about.... That girl can't control her horse and when she rides him she can barely stay in the seat... She shouldn't even be riding.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugh! This made me cringe. One my biggest fears is having my horse go down on top of me.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay let me try the link again:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Boy, howdy. Some of those bring up some bad memories for me.


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

amberly said:


> We had a rodeo last night and the rodeo queen was a freshman. Well, after her barrel race he horse did a sharp turn then stopped. The freshman landed right on her bum and then she started crying. It looked like it hurt - but not enough to cry about.... That girl can't control her horse and when she rides him she can barely stay in the seat... She shouldn't even be riding.


Ughh i know what you mean! At a horse show a kid was schooling and his horse took off around the ring, he had a panic attack and couldnt get his horse to stop. They were cantering around the ring for a solid 5 minutes before the horse stopped when he got bored. The kid got off, crying.
And the sad part is that kid was going to show 3' 
He couldn't stop his horse when he took off at a fast canter. Seriously?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

amberly said:


> We had a rodeo last night and the rodeo queen was a freshman. Well, after her barrel race he horse did a sharp turn then stopped. The freshman landed right on her bum and then she started crying. It looked like it hurt - but not enough to cry about.... That girl can't control her horse and when she rides him she can barely stay in the seat... She shouldn't even be riding.


Landing on you butt seems innocent but your tail bone IS connected to your SPINE! Every jam your vertebrae or twisted your tail bone? It hurtssss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Wowza.. Some of those were rough x.x.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I still shutter when I watch it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

please tell me that one where the horse fall ON the cowboy, and stands back up with his limp body caught in the stirrup is not a video of his death. they would let that on Youtube, would they?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tiny, are you talking about the dark horse at 1:50? No, that rider survived, but had to have some serious reconstructive surgery from where the saddle horn landed on her face.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

YouTube does have a lot of disturbing videos.


----------

